# etwas fest im Blick haben



## lady jekyll

Hola de nuevo:

Otra duda: ¿Qué significa_ etwas fest im Blick haben_? 
Deduzco que significa "no perder de vista algo"?

¿Me equivoco?

Gracias, y espero no daros más la lata por hoy.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola lady jekyll:

Sí, me parece que es esto ... y no, no pienso que te equivoques. Pero para darte una respuesta más cierta, necesito el contexto.

Saludos


----------



## lonha

Hola Lady Jekyll,

"no perder de vista algo" es una posibilidad. Pero también "mirar algo fijamente", "concentrarse en algo".

Un ejemplo:
Die Bauern haben ihr Ziel fest im Blick. - Los campesinos se concentran en su objetivo (no lo pierden de vista?!).

Pero como ha dicho muycuriosa es muy difícil acertar sin más contexto.


----------



## lady jekyll

La frase completa es: Die Erde fest im Blick haben (un astronauta, desde el espacio).


----------



## muycuriosa

Entonces a mí me parece bien 'no perder de vista' ... sin embargo me sorprende un poco la frase alemana.

Saludos.


----------



## lady jekyll

Ok, gracias.


----------

